# One last Panasonic firmware update (50 series at least)



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Imagine my surprise when my old tripwire on Panasonic's site went off and I got an email. They've released a new firmware "system stability". The AVSForum guys are cautious.

Site says stability, TV says VT50 peaks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Imagine my surprise when my old tripwire on Panasonic's site went off and I got an email. They've released a new firmware "system stability". The AVSForum guys are cautious.
> 
> Site says stability, TV says VT50 peaks.


The only time I've taken an update on my not so smart Panny, it screwed up all my settings. I think I'm gonna pull the plug on the smart features, I don't use them at all.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Rich said:


> The only time I've taken an update on my not so smart Panny, it screwed up all my settings. I think I'm gonna pull the plug on the smart features, I don't use them at all.
> 
> Rich


My new 65ZT60 notified me it wanted to update last week. I did and, so far, so good! Its that same update. "system stability"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> The only time I've taken an update on my not so smart Panny, it screwed up all my settings. I think I'm gonna pull the plug on the smart features, I don't use them at all.
> 
> Rich


Chad B over at AVSForum ran some tests and there was a slight increase in black level, from .0043 to .0045fL as well as white balance and light output. He's an expert on calibration, his takeaway was that the changes were so slight, it wouldn't be noticeable.

Normally I don't link to other forums, but am sure management won't mind in this case since it's AVSForum.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1408338/official-panasonic-vt50-owners-thread/13050#post_23944909


----------

